

Go 1.1.1 is released - dualogy
https://groups.google.com/d/topic/golang-nuts/iJFhI8K5a2Y/discussion

======
voidlogic
While this update is pretty small it is important as it fixes some garbage
collection corruption issues.

Issue list: [https://code.google.com/p/go/source/list?name=release-
branch...](https://code.google.com/p/go/source/list?name=release-
branch.go1.1&r=43c4a41d24382a56a90e924800c681e435d9e399)

------
ralph
Dupe.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5872550](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5872550)

~~~
twsted
And, BTW, do we _really_ need to have a new HN submission for each dotdot Go
release (and beta, and RC)?

~~~
voidlogic
Perhaps not, but what is the harm? I'm sure there are people who are running
1.1 that found out sooner that 1.1.1 is out then they would have?

I think its worth keeping in mind there is always going to be a lot of stuff
on HN that we personally we consider noise. For example, I could care less
about 90% of the JS libraries that are posted; but I realize the there is a
legitimate interest that that kind of things from the front-end segment of the
HN populace. Consider that as for a backend/systems dev like myself, that
discussing new Go versions, fixes, features or libraries might be highly
interesting. In any case, ignoring a little bit a "noise" is pretty trivial
and is just part of living is a diverse society.

